# hickory nut dolls



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

I am looking for directions for simple hickory nut dolls...they make really cute tree decorations in their little calico dresses...but it is the doll part I need some ideas for....the dresses are not a problem...thanks..


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

They are so cute...I have never seen them....love them...
hickory nuts Â« Everything You Ever Wanted to Know About Country Life

more links on the right side on this link....
Hickory Nut Crafts | eHow.com

How to Make Acorn Dolls | eHow.com

love this one....
Emma Lulu - Four Generations of Needlewomen: Miss Hickory Doll, Pattern, and Instructions

here is the pattern to make the doll...Hugs...
http://emmamyrtle.blogspot.com/search/label/Dolls


----------



## scwit (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh my those are adorable. With hickory trees right in my own front yard I am going to have to try this!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

TFS the links GrannyG! Now to find hickory nuts.  Mother's cousin had a woods in Indiana with hickory nuts, black walnuts, and beechnuts. We gathered them when I was a kid.


----------

